# pheasant call



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ive seen pheasant calls in some sportin good stores. do they accually work? i thought it sounded kinda ridiculous but correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

your right about the ridiculous part!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

they work well actually.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

so you go out to a field, call and they answer. so you know where to hunt at????


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

thats right they are a locator call and they work well.

They also work well to get a turkey to shock gobble


----------

